

Ask HN: Why don't more of the big tech companies have on-campus dormitories? - FreakyT

Considering the sky-high prices of housing in the Bay Area, this seems like something you&#x27;d expect. It seems like the next logical step after providing company bus services and the like.<p>Is the issue a legal one? Or related to zoning? Or is it just not considered something that people would be interested in?
======
byoung2
Zoning. In Silicon Valley, there are restrictions on the number of units you
can place on a site, and minimum requirements for parking, open space, etc. To
put any meaningful number of units to house hundreds or thousands of employees
would be impossible, or at least not economically feasible. And there are
rules that separate commercial from residential areas.

